# Modular Razor R2000 Garment Printer



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anybody know who is making the Modular Razor R2000 Garment Printer?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Base made in China by a previous forum member and originally sold under UFO as a conversion or complete. Now I believe Jay in NJ is doing the conversion here in US and the original base and electronics have been upgraded. The Chinese guy was very knowledgeable and reputable on the forums and I know Jay personally as a stand up guy. I have not seen this printer in its current configuration, but sounds promising. So it's not a fly by night unknown. Unless I miss identified the machine and players, don't think I did.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> Base made in China by a previous forum member and originally sold under UFO as a conversion or complete. Now I believe Jay in NJ is doing the conversion here in US and the original base and electronics have been upgraded. The Chinese guy was very knowledgeable and reputable on the forums and I know Jay personally as a stand up guy. I have not seen this printer in its current configuration, but sounds promising. So it's not a fly by night unknown. Unless I miss identified the machine and players, don't think I did.


I think you are right, Jay is selling it at the Spectra DTG site. Before the site listed another printer model. We spoke with UFO awhile back and the cost to get it oversees, import it, and so forth was very similar to the price of the Razor printer. It doesn't have a bulk ink system right?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Do not know, but not very expensive to retro fit with a bag system. You might need to make your own shelf for the bags.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Jeff, can you send me your contact info?


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

With this printer and the other lower price new printers coming
on the market this year do you think they will cause a drop
in the price of used printers?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> Do not know, but not very expensive to retro fit with a bag system. You might need to make your own shelf for the bags.


I have thought about that in the past about these style of printers, my only concern would be the distribution of weight once added to it.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

crazymike said:


> With this printer and the other lower price new printers coming
> on the market this year do you think they will cause a drop
> in the price of used printers?


It may, but you will also have those selling the used machines pointing out the "features" the used machine has that the budget machines neglect. In general, as more lower priced machines come about it could reduce pricing of machines across the board. Already this past 1 1/2 years there have been great improvements in the DTG sector from machines, ink, and pre-treat.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

crazymike said:


> With this printer and the other lower price new printers coming
> on the market this year do you think they will cause a drop
> in the price of used printers?


You would think so  
If they plan on selling the used models! problem is the original owner wants to try and recoupe as much of there original investment as possible @ the higher price they paid for the unit when new. It may take 6 months or so before they drop as most people will lean toward buying new with current printer models. you see a lot of the 2200 based units for sale and parts will be the issue for the new owners. 

The ink needs to drop next, firebird was a big step in the right direction regarding ink cost! I would still like to see it in the 100 per liter for the small format/shops.. I think that's when we will see a lot of growth with dtg, this taking some of the strain off the dtg printers making them more profitable and closer to competing with screen print. everyone says dtg is not supposed to compete with screen but someone needs to tell that to the customer


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

What is the ink cost per CC for epson's ink? Firebird really shook it up coming in at .15 per CC and since we entered the average price of Dupont has dropped too. 

Also if you purchase the new Epson machine is it serviced by the seller or epson?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Machine is serviced by Epson not the distributor (bummer in my opinion). Liter of Epson ink 400$. 

To me math is simple.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Machine is serviced by Epson not the distributor (bummer in my opinion). Liter of Epson ink 400$.
> 
> To me math is simple.


That is some expensive ink.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

crazymike said:


> With this printer and the other lower price new printers coming
> on the market this year do you think they will cause a drop
> in the price of used printers?


The only way someone should buy a used printer is if they have experience, a newbie should go with a new unit or manufacture refurbished printer. Keep in minded used printers may need new print heads, dampers, lines and so on, they could spend thousand on just getting print 1 out of used printer. Even the ink they throw in with the used may be to old to put in a new print head.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Agree, buying a used printer can be a nightmare. I always tell people to plan on 1500$-2000$ after they get the machine to replace parts ink etc. DTG printers need to run almost every day. Most used printers have been sitting, meaning anything that touched ink gets replaced. Using hand me down ink that comes with a printer is asking for trouble. White ink has a fairly short shelf life of 6 months, cmyk about 1 year. The exception is if u find one being used daily and can demonstrate functionality. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet Epson starts discounting the new dtg within 6 months ink pricing is crazy.

The 4880 platform works great. We have a Neoflex absolutely love it.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

May I know with this Razor DTG printer. Can it provide the same quality as other famous dtg printer like Neoflex , brother G3 or Epson 2000 . I know this is low price so the speed maybe not as fast as the other printer . It is ok for me if the printer slower but i just need the high quality dtg print and the print can last long.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Actualy it's faster than most epson modified. The quality depends on RIP mostly.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your response. How about with the print head. Can it last long ? I heard that neoflex use special coating on the print head so it can last longer. Do this printer has that to make sure the print head can last long. Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually the heads are identical.

Only issue with R2000 is reseting - you will have to reset each cartridges between about 6 - 9 shirts, each reset wastes inks and taks about 3 -4 minutes.

Thats the only issue with R2000 I see, I had two R2000 DIY but I disassamled one and I turned the other to double CMYK (resets not so frequent on double CMYK).

But I run a high production shop mostly contract work so margins are lower so the reseting was bothering me more than it would an avarage user.


----------

